# [SOLVED] [HELP!] Windows BCD has no entries - No repair CD!



## Jishaxe (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi,

I come here to ask for some help to repair a stupid mistake I made. I deleted all entries in my BCD with EasyBCD - and rebooted, thinking I had fixed it. (Do'h!). So of course I now have the \Boot\BCD "Windows Boot Configuration Data file does not contain a valid OS entry."

I mean, yup, that's fine and dandy, just insert the Windows repair CD and do an automated repair.. but here's the catch. I haven't got a Windows Recovery Disk, nor do I have the ability to create one, as the computer that cannot be booted is the only one in the house with a working CD drive. So that sucks.

I could ask my friend to burn one for me but that means I'll have to wait till after my precious three day weekend before I can actually use my computer. So, any ideas? I've been up all night trying different linux distros and partition managers from a USB stick to no avail.

I need to be able to fix the BCD from something that I can boot from a USB.

Thanks so much in advance,
Jishaxe

EDIT: Woops, forgot to mention: I want to boot back into Windows 7 so I can remove Windows XP that I was booting from beforehand!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: [HELP!] Windows BCD has no entries - No repair CD!*

Power up the machine. Start tapping F8 as soon as you see your machine name logo.

At the options screen select "Advanced Options" or Repair Computer. Go select your lanuage then select "Repair Your Computer" When the RE is done finding an installation of Windows 7 select Next, It will attempt to repair, when done select next again. Go to command Prompts and type in then hit enter after each one.


```
Bootrec.exe /fixboot
Bootrec.exe /fixmbr
```
then reboot. Now that does not work repeat the steps above and try these...

How to use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows


----------



## Jishaxe (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: [HELP!] Windows BCD has no entries - No repair CD!*

JackBauer,
Thanks for your reply. I managed to install Windows Recovery on a USB stick to access repair. Automatic repair didn't work, so I opened command prompt and tried your steps. I then was greeted by a BOOTMNGR is missing error, so I followed these steps: Windows 7 system recovery » arenddeboer.com
And now I have "An error occurred while attempting to read the boot configuration data.". Well, it's a start.


----------



## Jishaxe (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: [HELP!] Windows BCD has no entries - No repair CD!*

Okay, it appears my BCD is actually missing from the system, so I'm doing this:

Recovering the Windows Bootloader from the DVD - EasyBCD - NeoSmart Technologies Wiki

But I keep getting system device not found errors - even though I've tried with several of my partitions marked active.
(just to keep everyone updated)


----------



## Jishaxe (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: [HELP!] Windows BCD has no entries - No repair CD!*

Ah it's okay I solved it, I had to move around a few commands to get it to work.
Thanks for help.
Solved.


----------

